
Probiotic Beer Coming Your Way - SQL2219
https://www.usnews.com/news/news/articles/2017-07-28/burp-singapore-scientists-hope-for-probiotic-beer-hit
======
Slackwise
As long as it doesn't ruin taste, sure, having an excuse to drink beer sounds
awesome.

The low alcohol content makes it seem like a good session beer too, although I
don't know if you can, or would want to, "sesh" probiotics...

------
DrScump
_One_ strain? (L. paracasei L26)

I get five in my yogurt.

